# Derelict Spacecraft from Alien: Potential re-release



## Sweden (Jan 19, 2000)

*Derelict Spacecraft from Alien: Potential re-release R.I.P.*

*This project is now dead and buried, may it rest in peace, and I'm no longer involved in it in any way at all*

As the old thread has disappeared I've made this new one to inform that this project is dead and buried at least when it comes to my involvement and I seriously doubt that Daniel Van Der Fransen will continue with it.

As Battlestar Galactica, Star Trek and Star Wars totally seem to dominate the American model kit community and as Gerry Anderson's stuff and Doctor Who totally seem to dominate the UK model kit community etc I saw the chance of something new (actually old) and very different being released as a model kit.

But it didn't work out.

Most people seem to have been put off by the price, even though there's just as expensive resin model kits out on the market, but I guess that another reason is that the subject wasn't attractive enough. Another issue that might have put people off is that I put Daniel Van Der Fransen in the shadows but all that would've been revealed to the public. I did this mainly because the kit was unlicensed and to avoid Daniel getting into any sort of trouble with the powers to be.

Anyway, Daniel Van der Fransen can be found on "e B a y" under his nick name "hiluxracer" and his store "Hiluxracers Collectable Toys" where he has his 1:8 scale resin "New Born Alien" model kit from Alien - Resurrection for sale.

I'm no longer involved in this project and it can be considered dead and buried which is truly sad as the "Derelict Spacecraft" was a great kit...

*Sweden - The One... And Only.*

*Introduction - Please read this*


In the later years of the 1990's UK based garage kit manufacturer "The Resin Laboratory/Vander 3D Model Makers" surfaced on the modeling scene and released a range of resin/cold cast model kits from the Alien series of films. They released Alien and Ripley (from the first movie) in 1:6 scale as well as the New Breed Alien (the half human and half alien creature in Alien - Resurrection) in 1:8 scale. They also released a model kit of the "Derelict Spacecraft" as it was seen in Alien that were in scale with Halcyon's 1:960 (actually 1:602 based on the official 800' figure) scale vinyl and injection kit of the Nostromo.

Then as soon as they had appeared on the garage kit modeling scene "The Resin Laboratory/Vander 3D Model Makers" disappeared completely and without a trace. Their whereabouts and fate were unknown to the most people in the business and there was no possibility to get hold of them anymore. Their kits were quite unknown and rare at least in the US of A and they only appeared for sale over there on John F. Green's website before he shut his business down some years ago and these kits never found their way to "e B a y" as far as I know at least. This was a real shame as especially their New Breed Alien and Derelict Spacecraft were really nice model kits and as they had plans of releasing a resin/cold cast model kit of the unseen "Gothic Spire" Refinery Platform that the Nostromo was towing in Alien.

About 9 months ago or so I managed to find "Dan the Man" as I liked to call him (or Daniel as his real name is) who actually were the sculptor and pattern maker of these model kits and I finally got hold of Alien and Ripley as well as New Breed Alien from him as he had a few left. Talking to him about what happened to "The Resin Laboratory/Vander 3D Model Makers" and what happened to the sculpts and patterns there's now a possibility for a re-release of the Derelict Spacecraft. Superior in shape and details compared to the 1:1100 scale resin version made by Seahorse Models over in Canada "Daniel's" version of the Derelict Spacecraft deserves a second run due to its high quality and large scale.

*Seahorse Models inferior 1:1100 scale Derelict Spacecraft resin model kit built and painted by Frank Gray on Starship Modeler*

http://www.starshipmodeler.org/gallery7/fg_derelict.htm

Frank Gray has done a great paint job but Seahorse Models version is still inferior compared to "The Resin Laboratory/Vander 3D Model Makers" very much superior version of the Derelict Spacecraft seen in A L I E N.

*The Resin Laboratory/Vander 3D Model Makers Derelict Spacecraft*

Completed model:

http://img512.imageshack.us/img512/7357/alienderelictspacecraftcomplet.jpg

Parts break down:

http://img68.imageshack.us/img68/7011/alienderelictspacecraftpartsbr.jpg

*Derelict Spacecraft model kit details*

Lenght: Approximately 14" or 35 centimeters.

Width: Approximately 11,5" or 29 centimeters.

Height: Approximately 7" or 18 centimeters.

Number of parts: Five (Six with the base).

Material: Light Tan Polyurethane Resin. Parts are solid cast.

Weigth: Around 3 - 3 1/2 Kilograms or 6.6 - 7.7 Pounds.

Includes: LV-426 (Acheron) landscape base with name plate. Solid cast.

Price: £149.99 or $282.00 (Using the currency of today 19/8/2006)

Shipping details and cost: Airmail, insured and signed for delivery. Around £44.99 or $85.00 to for example the US. Only option available at the moment.

Delivery time: Once a full payment (the kit plus shipping) is made please allow 5 to 6 weeks for delivery time as each kit would be made to order.

*Limited re-release of 8 kits once all 8 slots are filled and then prepaid.*

If Daniel gets all 8 slots filled and then gets prepaid the limited re-release of the 1:960 (1:602) scale "Derelict Spacecraft" resin model kit will go into production being made to each order. Until all 8 slots are filled "no one" will be charged in advance. Once all 8 slots are filled payment will be charged and the kit made to order and then shipped according to payments received.

*Payment details*

TBA in the next few days.

*Ordering information*

If you're interested in this kit please make a post here. Once all 8 slots are filled I'll forward it to Daniel and PM all on how to contact him and how to check out if he's trustworthy. He's a regular seller on "e B a y" with a 100% positive feedback in 491 transactions done. I've bought his other three kits from him without a single problem. All kits were well packaged and arrived without damage. All kits were well casted cold cast model kits unlike that crap from Warp(-ed)/Comet Miniatures. I personally do recommend him for the above reasons but ultimately it's up to each and averyone to decide.

*Slots and people interested in this resin model kit:*

1 - Sweden in Sundsvall, Sweden.

2

3

4

5

6

7

8

*A personal note from me*

Please only post here if you're "really interested" in this model kit or if you've got some questions you want answers to. I personally don't see any point in posts made by none interested people just making stupid remarks. Anyone just interested in increasing his or hers post count number please do it somewhere else as I want to keep this thread clean of that. That's my personal request and I'm not trying to be rude at all. It has nothing to do with Daniel at all. Suggestions are welcome too by the way.

This is a expensive model kit and I realize that most of you guys will say so and I agree. But there are other resin model kits of the same size or same chunk of resin out there that are just as expensive. Maybe the high price of those kits are warranted by the attractivness of the subject but this kit is of no difference. The same amount of work and love for the hobby is behind this kit as the other ones. Then again it's a solid resin model kit that's made of a lot of resin and it's limited to just 8 castings.

Thank you.

Stay tuned for more.

*Sweden - The One... And Only.*


----------



## Sweden (Jan 19, 2000)

*Still waiting...*

...for a reply from "Dan the Man" himself on further details. 

*Sweden - The One... And Only.*


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

For me....I love Alien and always will but that rough price range and the ship itself is just not interesting enough.

Now.....if it were an interior diorama or something like that....that would be cool.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I'm interested in one. I hope it can happen!


----------



## Sweden (Jan 19, 2000)

*Fluke*

Hmm... Aha... Okay... Well...

*Ignatz*

So do I buddy. When I got to know about "The Resin Laboratory/Vander 3D Model Makers" and their products through UK magazine "Model & Collectors Mart" I got in touch with the sculptor "Dan the Man." The two of us had a bunch of really interesting conversations and what he had planned for the future was really interesting as well. As "Halcyon" shut their business down in 1995 - 1996 there was a whole lot to wish for as model kits from the Alien series of films that went un-produced in model kit form by "Halcyon."

What "Dan the Man" had planned to release and what he was working on at that time way back in 1998 was a 12" model kit of the "Refinery Platform" that the Nostromo was towing in its un-filmed "Gothic Spire" stage. At that time I was supposed to get some pictures of his work in progress when all contact was lost and he was nowhere to be found as his phone number was gone or disconnected. The years went by and no one seemed to know much about their products and even much less about him or the business that "The Resin Laboratory/Vander 3D Model Makers" once had.

I thought that he might have been shut down by 20th Century Fox films...

Then I think it was around in October last year I found some of his models on auction on eBay! 







and got in touch with the guy and it actually turned out to be "Dan the Man" himself. I'm not sure if his kits of Alien & Ripley as well as New Breed Alien was something that he had left from way back in 1998 as he had a bunch of each on eBay! 







or if he had made a limited run of them again. Eventually I managed to get his kits of Alien and New Breed Alien through his auctions on eBay! 







, I missed his Ripley model kit though, and at that time I also asked about his "Derelict Spacecraft" model kit but I never got an answer.

But a couple of weeks ago he had a auction for the very first copy of the "Derelict Spacecraft" that he pulled out of his mold way back in 1997 - 1998 that he built and painted for the kit box artwork. It was during this auction we got to talk about a possible re-release of the "Derelict Spacecraft" kit and what he said was that he needed a pre-order of ten (10) and that he then could make a limited run of it. As his kit is superior compared to the 1:1100 scale resin model kit from Canadian "Seahorse Models" I thought that it'd be worth a shot to help him get a pre-order of ten (10) in order to make a limited run of his kit.

By accident I missed to bid on his auction of the built and painted one for his kit box artwork, in case he doesn't make this limited run, so I truly hope that he'll/we'll manage to get him the pre-orders of ten (10) units in order to make a limited run.

Right now we're three, possibly four, that has listed our interest in the kit.

Stay Tuned for more as soon as I manage to get it.

*Sweden - The One... And Only.*


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

You keep referring to "Dan the Man" as if that should mean something to everyone, maybe it does to some but I've never heard of him, and I like the guy asking me to send 200 bucks to have a proper last name. You might want to be more specific about a $200 garage kit, because to me personally, sending $200 to the "Dan the Man" guy you met on @bay sounds a good bit shakier than ordering a starship from a company called Unobtanium.

No offense to "Dan the Man". Though with Dan being such a common name, I'm a little skeptical he's _the_ man.


----------



## Sweden (Jan 19, 2000)

*PhilipMarlowe*

I truly understand your concerns about the nick name "Dan the Man" and maybe doing business with a very unknown person in the near future but rest assure that any of you guys will receive the information you need if this model kit will reach a limited re-release.

*I can tell you guys this much right now....*

As this is a unlicensed model kit I've chosen to keep things kind of in the dark, I'm not sure if he got a C & D order from 20th Century Fox way back in 1998 but I'm working on a interview with him about all that and more, until I've worked out all the details with him.

The nick name "Dan the Man" is something I came up with myself, his real name is however Dan, and all else will be revealed as soon as all details are worked out.

I didn't meet him on eBay! 







, I actually got to know him way back in 1997, and if you read my previous posts real carefully you'll get the "short" back ground story of "The Resin Laboratory/Vander 3D Model Makers" and "Dan the Man" himself.

Dan has done a whole lot of business on eBay! 







by selling this and that and his feedback is 100% positive and just as I said earlier I've bought his New Breed Alien (from Alien - Resurrection) and Alien (from the 1st movie) directly from him myself.

Dan's kits from the Alien series of films wasn't that widely advertized except for in UK magazine "Model &Collector's Mart" and as he's based and lives in the UK few people know about him and then again he wasn't around for very long.

This thread was started to see if there possibly would be any interest in his kit of the "Derelict Spacecraft" and if the interest there is would warrant a re-release of it.

By no means no one are expected to pay anything right now until all details are worked out and are officially announced.

Stay tuned for more.

*Sweden - The One... And Only.*


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I'd be interested in a nice replica of the derelict, but again, frankly, I gotta agree with Fluke, $200 seems a little on the high side. While I realize at 14" it's the same scale as the Halcyon Nostromo, a resin garage kit with five pieces shouldn't cost as much as a detailed vinyl kit with more than five parts in each engine exhaust.

I'm genuinely not trying to pick on you or your kit, but suggesting the price should be $200 because it's the same size as the Halcyon Nostromo doesn't make much sense to me. They're apples and oranges.

But if it turns out Dan the Man can produce them substantially cheaper than that, I'd be interested. The sculpt does look great.



> As this is a unlicensed model kit I've chosen to keep things kind of in the dark, I'm not sure if he got a C & D order from 20th Century Fox way back in 1998 but I'm working on a interview with him about all that and more, until I've worked out all the details with him.


Based on one story I heard at WF, it sounds like you might want to worry more about Giger's lawyers than 20th's!


----------



## Sweden (Jan 19, 2000)

*PhilipMarlowe*

Well, what Fluke actually are saying is that the design isn't just interesting enough to warrant a price of around $200.00 or that if the design isn't that interesting the price should be set accordingly.

Uh... That's a new one I guess... Or???

The price of around $200.00 for the "Derelict Spacecraft" resin model kit ain't that cheap but it ain't that expensive either. There are much cheaper models and there are more expensive ones as well and I think it's worth the around $200.00 as I've seen more expensive models that were pure crap.

I thought that the price of resin model kits had to do with license cost if it's licensed, the cost of researching the subject, the cost of the molds, the cost of the material used such as resin and last but not least the time and effort that were put into making the subject into a kit. But it seems like I was way wrong.

And there's time and effort put into the "Derelict Spacecraft" resin model kit. Just compare it to the resin model kit made by "Seahorse Models" over in Canada and you guys will see. Monster in Motion has a recast of the 1:1100 scale model kit from "Seahorse Models" and they charge $135.00 for it!? Now, that's expensive and then again it's a recast. Daniel mentioned way back in 1998 how many meters or feet of wire he used for his kit, I can't remember the exact figure but it was impressive, but I can tell you that he has used several meters or feet of wire for his kit. So time and effort was put into making his kit I can tell you guys and it ought to be worth something.

You compare the "Derelict Spacecraft" from "The Resin Laboratory/Vander 3D Model Makers" with the vinyl and injection molded kit of the "Nostromo" from "Halcyon" and you're right that they're apples and oranges. But not for the reasons you say as they're really odd to me and I'll explain why to you.

From Halcyon's instruction sheet for their Nostromo kit.

*I quote:*

"Since Halcyon Models inception it has long been our wish to model what is probably one of the best realised science fiction craft ever seen in a movie.

The problem was how to make it so that it would be accurate and large enough to do justice to the design of the original.

Our first thoughts were for an injection kit. However injection requires compromises to be made in order to facilitate the exact processes involved in mould manufacture. Whilst we at Halcyon have pulled off some remarkably difficult shapes in injection kits in the past, most notably our two Alien model kits, the Nostromo was not suitable for injection. It was too large a kit and too much detail would have to have been compromised. The end result would not have been accurate. So the decision was taken to settle on P.V.C. for the main body shapes and injection parts for those areas of exacting detail. The result of which you have before you."

*End quote.*

A injection kit of the "Nostromo" was with other words completely out of the question for Halcyon way back in 1992 when they released their kit because of the above reasons. Maybe someone like Japanese "Fine Molds" possibly could pull it off making a injection molded kit of the "Nostromo" today but imagine all the costs for it such as the tooling costs. Then imagine the number of parts it'll have and what price range it'll be in and you'll realize that it simply won't happen as sales probaly would be way too poor due to the subject itself.

What you completely seem to have forgotten about or simply just don't know about is that Halcyon's vinyl and injection model kit of the "Nostromo" was produced in a rather large number. From what I know 2000 model kits were made world wide way back in 1992, 500 of them was released in the UK at that time, so it's not that rare of a kit as one sample is basically seen on sale on eBay! 







every week. Usually mass produced or larger production number of model kits means cheaper kits and low production numbers means more or much more expensive kits as far as I know at least.

So the price of around $200.00 for the "Derelict Spacecraft" resin model kit isn't that un-realistic and then again Halcyon's vinyl and injection molded model kit of the "Nostromo" is more expensive as it goes for $300.00 and up now a days on eBay! 







.

Oh, so it's the number of parts in a kit that decides the price of it???

Well, go read that quote from Halcyon's instruction sheet for the "Nostromo" and tell me that the same doesn't apply at all to a model kit of the "Derelict Spacecraft" seen in Alien. Maybe Japanese "Fine Molds" also could pull off a model kit of this subject today but once again imagine the tooling costs and imagine the number of parts it'll have and what price it'll be and then again how many kits would they sell? Not that many becaue of the subject itself.

If you look at the original filming miniature of the "Derelict Spacecraft" and all its details and the resin model kit that Daniel has made of it way back in 1997 with all its detail then maybe you'll understand why it's just five pieces. With a subject with such complex details would you really want more parts that just means lost details and more to sand and putty because I wouldn't want that at all. Daniel made a great resin model kit basically the only way it could ever be done in resin and with a few parts to save details and minimize puttying and sanding so to me at least it's the great kit he has made that counts.

Sure, I could ask him to sell them for $50.00 a piece but count on it that we won't see him making a limited run of his kit from way back in 1998. Period.

A question: How much is substantially cheaper???

*To sum things up...*

We probably won't see a model kit of the "Nostromo" ever again the way that "Halcyon" made theirs because of the above reasons and if one want one but aren't willing to shell out the $300.00 it goes for on eBay! 







scratchbuild one yourself or quit whining.

The same goes for the "Derelict Spacecraft" resin model kit. We probably won't see a model kit of it ever again as well and the way that "The resin Laboratory/Vander 3D Model Makers" made theirs because of the above reasons. If one want one but aren't willing to shell out the around $200.00 for it then try and find it on eBay! 







were the only sample I've ever seen sold for close to $200.00 and that sample was built and painted. Not that many were produced way back in 1997 - 1998, it was a limited run of 75 kits and 25 pre-built and pre-painted kits and I'm not sure that all were actually produced, so the original run are really, really really rare.

I can truly understand your concerns about the price, because we aren't all that rich and I'm certainly not, but compared to other kits available I don't think it's a unreasonable price at all.

The old 1:48 scale B-Wing Fighter from SMT was recently re-released and sells for the very large amount of $180.00 and that's really expensive to me because even if it has more parts it's smaller and contains less resin.

The "Derelict Spacecraft" at 14" long, 11,5" wide and 7" high is solid cast.

Once again... This post was made to see if there's any interest for a limited re-release, it's nice to see that at least two replied to it, but I find it truly odd that Fluke makes a post to say he's not interested? Weird.

And yes. The sculpt is truly great.

By the way... It's NOT my kit. It's Daniel's sculpt and kit.

Things are going slow... But stay tuned for more.

*Sweden - The One... And Only.*


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

> We probably won't see a model kit of the "Nostromo" ever again the way that "Halcyon" made theirs because of the above reasons and if one want one but aren't willing to shell out the $300.00 it goes for on @bay! scratchbuild one yourself or quit whining.


OK.










Anything else you want to tell me about the Halcyon Nostromo kit?



> I thought that the price of resin model kits had to do with license cost if it's licensed, the cost of researching the subject, the cost of the molds, the cost of the material used such as resin and last but not least the time and effort that were put into making the subject into a kit.


I'm aware of the factors governing the cost of kits, however, what you originally said (and I questioned the logic of) was:



> The price is unknown at the moment but I can guess that we're talking about at least $200.00 a piece as it's in the size range of Halcyon's the Nostromo.


I don't know where I got the idea you said it was going to cost $200 strictly because it's the same size as the Halcyon _Nostromo_. And I see your points about license fees and research cost adding to the cost of a unlicensed-previously-available kit



> scratchbuild one yourself or quit whining.


Business tip sparky, an attitude like that isn't going to sell many $200 kits.


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

Sweden said:


> *PhilipMarlowe*
> 
> Once again... This post was made to see if there's any interest for a limited re-release, it's nice to see that at least two replied to it, but I find it truly odd that Fluke makes a post to say he's not interested? Weird.
> 
> *Sweden - The One... And Only.*


You are asking people if they would be interested in this, and Fluke said 'No', so what is odd about that? So far you have 2- Yes and 1- No. That averages out to 66% interest. If you are only asking for positive responses, you should have said so. Mark my interest in this as a No also.. so now you are down to 50% interest.


----------



## Sweden (Jan 19, 2000)

*PhilipMarlowe*

Yes, as a matter of fact I do. I've got three (3) copies of it plus one copy of A.E.F. Designs the Nostromo.

Okay, I've edited my first post with information about the price, go check it again, to avoid any further confusion about the matter in the future. You've got a point that the price point "could" be missunderstood and I saw that myself so I edited it. Then again I misscalculated the approximate price for the kit and it should be more like around $175.00 I believe. I reserv the right to be wrong though.

The Derelict Spacecraft solid resin model kit way back in 1997 - 1998 had a price of around $175.00 a piece so as I don't have a final figure just yet from Daniel "I" (and I repeat I) expected it to be around $175.00 today too. Maybe it will cost some Dollars less or maybe it will cost some Dollars more today, as I've said earlier I don't have the final figure just yet, but I just wanted you guys to have a approximate price for the kit if you're interested in it.

About the business tip...

I'll try again. It's NOT my kit. I didn't make the master model pattern and I'm not producing it either. It's Daniel's kit. He made the master model pattern and he's (hopefully) producing it again. I missed the opportunity to get the kit from him way back in 1997 - 1998 but now I won't if he decides to make it again.

But the term for making a new limited run of it was/is a pre-order of 10 kits. So I talked to him that I'd try and see if any others were interested in his kit so that I and even you guys would get a chance to have it.

Daniel never ever asked me of this, it's out of my own free will and free of charge, so except for kind of promoting his kit I got nothing else to do with it. When we/he has received interest notes from ten persons all pre-orders and payments will be done directly through him and not me. It's his kit and deal.

So it's "my" very own attitude and NOT Daniel's. Then again... Go read that statement of mine that you quoted. Read it in its full context and you'll see that your remark about my attitude was uncalled for. I was talking about the Nostromo kit from Halcyon and NOT about Daniel's kit. Oops.

I assume that it's your Nostromo kit on the picture. It looks darn great.

And by the way... No hard feelings.

*Ohio_Southpaw*

Well, I didn't ask for people NOT being interested in the kit to make any posts now did I?

That should be enough for an answer but I'll explain it even further to avoid any confusion about the matter.

I occasionally visit two Swedish websites that has a brilliant set of rules (there are other websites around the world as well) in their forums to avoid arguments like this.

First off NO discussions about price points are allowed. If someone sells an item for this or that amount don't post complaints and remarks about it. If that's what they want for the item then that's what they want for the item. If you don't accept it don't even complain and make remarks about it. If it goes unsold it's their problem and not yours.

And what's the point in complaining or making remarks? Well, because it usually end up in a flame war and that the forums won't accept.

Secondly spamming threads with meaningless and useless nonsence for replies aren't allowed either. If you don't have anything meaningful and useful to say simply don't say it or go the off topic or general chat forums.

And what on earth is the point in spamming threads with meaningless and useless nonsence? There's no point at all. But some are just post count and rank hunters on websites and forums. Sigh.

Failure to obey these rules result in banning at these websites and forums.

But some people simply just can't follow the rules. Oh well...

I check the "Model Swap & Sell" forum everyonce in a while. If someone has a kit for sale that I want but can't afford I simply don't make a post about it complaining and making remarks. Why would I? Because there's no freakin' logic in it. Sure, I can PM the seller and make him or her an offer, but not an insulting one, to see if I might get real lucky but I don't complain and make remarks to them.

The same thing goes when a garage kit producer announce a brand new kit or a re-release. I know what kits cost and what it costs to produce them so therefore I don't complain and make remarks about their prices simply because I can't afford them. If I simply can't afford the kits they're producing it's MY very own problem and not theirs at all. Sure, I can make a post that it's a real pitty that I can't afford them but that's something totally different.

So what's the point in answering no I'm not interested? Well, the answer's quite simple: There's no point in it at all. I bet there's a whole lot of guys and perhaps even girls on here that aren't interested in this kit and they don't post about it at all. I guess that they probably have figured out that there's simply no point in making a post saying that no, I'm not interested. And what did you achive with your post? Post count? Rank? I simply can't see no real important reason for your post. But hey... That's me.

*I've changed my first innitial post so now there ought to be NO confusion.*

*Sweden - The One... And Only.*


----------



## John O (Mar 8, 2000)

Sweden said:


> It's Daniel's kit. He made the master model pattern and he's (hopefully) producing it again. I missed the opportunity to get the kit from him way back in 1997 - 1998 but now I won't if he decides to make it again.
> 
> But the term for making a new limited run of it was/is a pre-order of 10 kits. So I talked to him that I'd try and see if any others were interested in his kit so that I and even you guys would get a chance to have it.


That's all fine, but I know for me the "pre-order" part sinks it ...and it will for others too. Nothing personal, we've just all be through this before. Definintely BTDT. 

If you or "Daniel" would like to take the risk on it, front the money for producing 10 kits, have some reputable vendor like Federation Models, Monsters In Motion, or whomever (someone we are likely to have heard of and done business with) sell them for you and I'd be happy to buy one when it is confirmed they are in stock. Yes, I'd like one, but no you can't have my money on faith. Again, nothing personal.

John O.


----------



## cobywan (Oct 27, 2001)

Or make more than 10 kits to amortize the price of the silicone into a lower piced kit. The cost of resin will be a constant though.


----------



## Sweden (Jan 19, 2000)

*John_O*

I understand your point of view as I know what you mean and talk about.

But this thread was started to see if there were/are any interest in this kit and not started by saying "pre-order one now and send us/Daniel your money and we'll ripp you off for sure" so until all details are final and revealed don't be to quick guys and judge the whole thing in advance.

As I've said so many times before this thread was started to see if there was any interest in this kit to warrant a re-release and when all details were final each and everyone who were interested could chose wether to buy it or not.

The reason to why all details aren't made official yet are many. The Copyright issue is one thing as it's an unlicensed kit. Daniel isn't in the business longer as an active garage kit producer so until he have decided wether to re-release his kit or not his privacy is protected. If you guys think about it for a while then maybe you can understand all this.

For anyone interested in this kit all details will be revealed in time and then you can chose wether you want to buy it or not.

I can tell you this much right now. There are a set of molds. Daniel's a bit busy at the moment with other things in life but as soon as his done with that and all details are worked out they'll be posted on here. Then it's up to each and everyone to chose wether they want to do business with him or not. He has done a whole lot of business on eBay, his feedback is 100% positive and he has done 359 deals so far including two from me, and maybe that ought to count and mean something.

As far as I know and understand he's not into the wholesale (is that the right word? remember I'm Swedish) part of the business so selling his stuff through other vendors won't happen. Federation Models would be a good idea if he ever were to do it but Monsters in Motion I've heard to many bad things about. Daniel's not totally un-heard of, maybe amongst you guys, but he had ads running in UK magazine Model & Collectors Mart way back in 1997- 1998 and then again his New Breed Alien kit was feathured in one issue of Amazing Figure Modeler (somewhere around issue 10 or so).

So wait until all details are revealed and then judge the whole thing and chose wether to do business with him or not.

*cobywan*

The molds are there but it's a matter of people being interested or not.

*PhilipMarlowe*

I understand now where your thoughts about the "Derelict Spacecraft" solid resin model kit being an expensive kit comes from.

I checked your gallery and noticed that it was the Monsters in Motion's or more correctly UK producer "Reshape's" the Nostromo resin model kit for $175.00 that you've got and built. I thought that it was a bit odd that you made the comparission between Halcyon's vinyl and injection model kit and Daniel's Derelict Spacecraft solid resin model kit in price when it actaully were the Reshape resin recast you were talking about. Halcyon's all original vinyl model kit goes for around $300.00 a piece on eBay now a days and comparing it in price to a $200.00 resin garage kit was a bit odd to me you see.

Reshape's the Nostromo that are sold through Monsters in Motion is a recast of Halcyon's original vinyl and injection model kit. It's told to be a re-tooled version of Halcyon's kit but as far as I'm concerned there hasn't been any official word at all that this is a "legit" recast by Reshape. There's a whole lot of brands over at Comet Miniatures and as far as I know Reshape's one of them all.

Wether the Nostromo you've got is a "legit" recast or not there was no costs of licensing involved in it and no cost for research and pattern making so that's a reason to it being cheaper then the Derelict Spacecraft kit and Halcyon's original kit. When it comes to prices on kits there's a whole lot to take under concideration. But now I understand why you compared the Nostromo with the Derelict Spacecraft kit.

*Sweden - The One... And Only.*


----------



## cobywan (Oct 27, 2001)

You should contact Tracy at Federation Models. You can probably sell 5 to 10 to him alone. You would have to take a lower profit margin but that's just doing wholesale.


----------



## John O (Mar 8, 2000)

Not to be too argumentative, but here it goes:

_But this thread was started to see if there were/are any interest in this kit and not started by saying "pre-order one ... _

You brought up the point about pre-ordering 10 kits - it's the only reason I responded on that point. Yes, I'm interested in the kit, but not as a pre-order. Since you asked, please add that notation to any data you are compiling.


_There are a set of molds._ 

How old are the molds and how many pulls have been made with this set? RTV is not forever.


_Wether the Nostromo you've got is a "legit" recast or not there was no costs of licensing involved in it and no cost for research and pattern making so that's a reason to it being cheaper then the Derelict Spacecraft kit_

To be fair, I don't think you can have it both ways. Either the molds are ready to go or there are additional costs of production which don't include materials and labor. Seems to me if this is a re-run of a previously released kit and all the patterns and tools already exist, your only costs will be materials and labor - all the rest should by now have already been settled unless someone is trying to make up for losses on the first run.

John O.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

I agree with many of the posts that are made here. While I would be interested in one or two, $175 (more or less) is too much out of my price range.

John O. is correct - If Dan has everything from the original run then there is nothing new to do, just pour and go. Instead of doing 10, do more, lower the cost, and make a higher profit margin.


----------



## Sweden (Jan 19, 2000)

*cobywan*

Thank you. But at this stage wholesale isn't what Daniel's into, and once again it's not MY kit because it's his, and I know how wholesale works.

*John_O*

I was a straight "A" student at school in English classes but my English ain't that flawless just because of that. As I'm Swedish and my spoken language are Swedish. There's a whole lot of words and terms in Swedish that I don't know the correct word or words for in English so things might not turn out to be 110% correct or correctly described. At least I try my very best and I don't use a dictionary when I write.

I've edited my first post in this thread so hopefully there WON'T be any more confusion or?

There are a set of molds but I simply DON'T have all the details just yet as Daniel's a bit busy with other things in life.

Accept for "Ignatz" I don't think that the people participating in this thread actually read my first post in this thread properly. I wrote "Stay tuned for more" and that means stay tuned for more and that means that there's more about all this to come. People be patient please because all details simply aren't announced just yet and until they're announced don't pick everything apart.

*John_O & geino*

About the "approximate" price of the kit. I've never ever during my 30 years in the hobby, I'm 38 now, seen a discussion about a kits price like this one at all. Never ever have I even seen a kit price been "substancially" lowered by garage kit prodcers, sure I've seen some kits go down a bit in price but not substancially, just because the master pattern was already made or because the tooling was still there.

No business is in their business NOT to make any profit. Tell me one that does because I know of no one. It's all about the money but I won't go into that as it's another topic and discussion that DOESN'T belong on here.

The old SMT B-Wing Fighter was recently re-released, and the pattern for the re-release is exactly the same as the original release as far as I know, but I don't see that kit being "Substancially" lowered in price. No, it sells for a whopping $180.00 a piece and it has less resin in it then Derelict Spacecraft solid resin model kit. Except for the fact that it's the same old pattern the B-Wing Fighter is not even licensed but I don't see any complaints about that or someone trying to pick the price apart with the same arguments.

I'd just love to see you guys say exactly the same thing to Lunar Models, Starcrafts and Thomas Models, just to name a few or use as an example, when they do a second run on a kit but I know you won't. If you guys are interested in their kits I know that you'll gladly will shell out what ever they want for a kit even if it's a second run. The "pour and go" doesn't apply to them I can tell. Tell me that I'm wrong or?

*I truly understand...*

...that you guys are interested in the kit but that it might be out of your price range and that you're worrying that it's from an relatively unknown producer in case you'd go for one anyway and I truly understand your concerns. But give it a chance until I've worked out all details with Daniel as well as all the details you guys are wondering about and your concerns. It'll take a little time as Daniel has other important things in life going on but as soon as all details are worked out I'll post about it here and then you guys can chose.

No hard feelings against anyone.

*People interested so far:*

Ignatz, John_O and Sweden plus three more that are unconfirmed yet.

*Sweden - The One... And Only.*


----------



## cobywan (Oct 27, 2001)

If you can get a firm price I may be interested. The lower end what you have said so far seems fair. But...I think we need to see what the pulls are going to look like coming out of an old mold like the one you are describing. Silicone deteriorates even when just sitting. It's the price of being catylized. There is a very good chance that big chunks of rubber are going to tear out on the first new casting.

And as has been said, new molds (If they can be made) are going to raise the price.


----------



## John O (Mar 8, 2000)

Sweden said:


> About the "approximate" price of the kit.


I'm not arguing that the price of the kit shouldn't be what the maker is asking. I've paid $200 and more for some garage kits and never asked for a cost breakdown of where each of my dollars went. A few were worth it. If whomever is making a kit has set in their mind a price, I think there doesn't need to be much rationalization or discussion about it - _that is the price,_ and a potential buyer can either buy or not. The business aspect of garage kit making is almost irrelevant to talk about too since I know someone like Coby will never come close to recouping the time investment he's put into his BSG projects - it's rediculous to even illude to it being a "for profit" venture, you're lucking if you get to share your work with a few apreciative people and not lose your shirt.

John O.


----------



## cobywan (Oct 27, 2001)

That's where having friends who are casters is very helpful. I keep looking at the pictures at the beginning of this thread and keep coming to the conlclusion that the Alien Derelict would be ideal for vinyl. Almost more so than the Halcyon Nostromo.


----------



## Sweden (Jan 19, 2000)

*I've been busy...*

...the past two weeks so therefore no reply or update. The "better half of me" and the girls came and spent a week with me, we live separately, so I've been busy taking care of my three Princesses.

*cobywan*

Okay, that sounds fair. I understand your concern about the condition of the molds and Daniel has told me that they're in good condition. I'm not involved in this kit except for trying and promote it but I do know about making garage kits as I once were about to produce a line of resin figure kits. I'll get back to you and the other guys as soon as details are worked out so stay tuned.

*John_O*

You're right and it's a very interesting subject to talk about. It's cool that we managed to stay friendly when the topic got heated. I appriciate that.

*About the Derelict Spacecraft in vinyl and Halcyon...*

You're very much right cobywan. The Derelict Spacecraft would've been ideal to make in vinyl. In the September, October, November & December 1991 catalogue from Comet Miniatures it was announced that Halcyon were about to release a model kit of the Derelict Spacecraft. The kit had item number HT03 (the number of Halcyon's the Nostromo kit) and were supposed to be released in February - March 1992.

It could've been a case of misstaken identity and that it actually was the Nostromo that Comet Miniatures were announcing. But it could also be right. In 1995 at the "Alien Marathon" held in Lund in the south of Sweden when a couple of friends of mine had arranged the first and only screening of at that time all three Alien films I met a couple of guys involved in Alien War in London in the UK. Martin Astles (I think that was his name but I can't remember the name of the other guy) and I talked a whole lot about model kits and Halcyon. According to Martin Astles (if that was his name) Halcyon had made a master model pattern for the Derelict Spacecraft. I can't remember if a scale for it or what material it was supposed to be produced in ever was mentioned except that a master model pattern existed.

So far I've never ever gotten this denied or confirmed over the years but one wonder what plans Halcyon's owner Barry Jones had planned for his business and product line. I was truly amazed when I discovered Halcyon and their product line as they produced the models that I always had wanted and there was so many things from the movies that could've been turned into models. Ever since I discovered Halcyon way back in 1989 until they shut business down in 1996 I've been trying to get in touch with Barry Jones for a interview about him, Halcyon and his products without success.

A couple of years ago I got in touch with Willie Goldman of Alienscollection.com and was able to get information on how to contact Barry Jones for a interview. Unfortunately things in life got in the way for me so the interview was never made but I'm trying to catch up on this and other things so maybe in the near future I'll interview Barry Jones and post it here or at Starship Modeler.

*What I wish Halcyon had produced*

The Refinery Platform around 20" long

The Derelict Spacecraft in scale with the Nostromo

The Nostromo crew and Alien in 1:6 scale

The U.S.S. Sulaco around 3' long

Ripley, the Colonial Marines, Aliens, Alien Queen and Power Loader in 1:6 scale

Oh, one can truly dream.

*About Daniel's Derelict Spacecraft model kit*

I'm still waiting for further details from Daniel but things are REALLY moving slowly...

*Sweden - The One... And Only.*


----------



## John O (Mar 8, 2000)

Sweden said:


> The U.S.S. Sulaco around 3' long


I know it's small, but the original Halcyon kit (recently Aoshima) builds a pretty nice little kit. Here's my Halcyon Sulaco. The larger resin versions I've seen don't improve at all on the detail of the smaller kit, they're just _larger_ - as if the resin kit maker simply pantographed the Halcyon kit. It's the same with Halcyon's Dropship - the SMT kit is bigger, but not really that much better. And that's all fine if you're someone who will take advantage of the larger size with detailing and paint, but you know that's not how it usually goes.

John O.


----------



## Sweden (Jan 19, 2000)

*John_O*

Your U.S.S. Sulaco looks mighty fine and your paint job is awesome. I've got a bunch of each kit that Halcyon released in my model kit stash but I haven't built it yet myself. My Father Leif however has built and primed his U.S.S. Sulaco so I'll show him yours so he can finish it off.

Halcyon's U.S.S. Sulaco was originally supposed to be twice as large or 1:1200 scale as the injection molded kit we got but the tooling costs would've been too expensive for Halcyon so we ended up getting the 1:2400 scale kit.

As the master model pattern for Halcyon's U.S.S. Sulaco was 1:1200 scale or twice as large as the injection molded kit we got a qualified guess is that the larger Reshape resin model kit originates from Halcyon's 1:1200 scale Master. That's the reason to why the larger Reshape kit is just larger and if I'm wrong then it's probably pantographed from the Halcyon kit just as you say.

Yeah, it's the same with Halcyon's 1:72 scale Drop-Ship and SMT's 1:48 scale version. It's not that much of a difference from what I can see and a real cockpit interior, cargo hold and correct landing gear is still missing from SMT's version. From what I can see Aoshima's die cast version is more detailed then both of those kits.

And Alfred Wong even included the error in the Halcyon kit in his master model pattern for SMT. The missile cluster in the weapons pods are 4 x 4 or 16 in total on the original filming miniature but Halcyon and Alfred Wong made them 4 x 5 or 20 in total. Aoshima's 1:72 scale die cast got it right though with 4 x 4 or 16 missiles in total.

True, not all of us are scratch building wizards and I'm certainly not one of them that can take a larger model kit and superdetail the heck out of it. A larger model kit to me at least should equal more details like etched brass and white metal parts. A limited run of resin casts made from Halcyon's 1:36 scale master model pattern for their 1:72 scale Drop-Ship was made a year or two ago but that was a bare bones kit. It included no cockpit interior, no cargo hold and not even landing gears.

There's truly a whole lot to wish for as a Science Fiction model kit builder and collector....

*Sweden - The One... And Only.*


----------



## cobywan (Oct 27, 2001)

Have you heard about the 1/8th scale Power Loader with Riply kit? It's going to be very nice. The likeness on the Riply figure is pretty darn good.


----------



## Johnnyb1 (Oct 14, 2004)

Hey Sweden,

I would probably be interested in the Derelict. On another note I should have my 12" Refinery platform with mini Nostromo ready this fall for casting.
John (primetime)


----------



## Sweden (Jan 19, 2000)

*cobywan*

Yes, I've heard about the 1:8 scale Power Loader with Ripley resin model kit and you're very much right that it'll be very nice. I've been following the project for I think for over a year since it was first announced on both the website for it and at Starship Modeler when the guy producing it posts there.

I'm very much a hardware and vehicle kind of man myself, I do love figure kits as well though, and I just love when projects like this are started and announced. I like the spaceships and vehicles seen in Star Trek and Star Wars but kits from those franchises are overly over represented in kit form as there loads of them.

Amongst my all time favorite movie designs are the Refinery Platform, Nostromo and Derelict Spacecraft seen in Alien, the Class II Power Loader, U.S.S. Sulaco, Drop-Ship and A.P.C. seen in Aliens, Police Spinner seen in Blade Runner, Predator Mothership seen in Predator, Predator Mothership seen in the 1991 comic book version of Aliens Vs. Predator, Predator Mothership seen in the movie version of Aliens Vs. Predator, Hunter Killer Tank and Aerial Hunter Killer seen in both Terminator and Terminator 2 - Judgment Day as well as the unmade and unfilmed designs of Arachnotech Centurion Hunter Killer and Aerial Hunter Killer Flying Fortress from the unfilmed future war scene in Terminator 2 - Judgment Day.

But these movie designs are very much under represented in kit form and just a mare few of them has been turned into kits with just a few being in great size with great details while others being so-so and some not even made at all as kits.

Imagine my excitament when I first heard about the upcoming release of Halcyon's vinyl and injection model kit of the Nostromo. The share size of it not being too large and not being to small and as accurately made as was and maybe is possible just blew me. I was simply stunned.

But when Halcyon released their very, very small 1:2400 scale U.S.S. Sulaco injection molded plastic kit I was soarly disappointed. This was also a design that deserved the very same model kit treatment as the Nostromo and I truly wondered why Halcyon didn't settle for vinyl and a larger scale. Later we all got the resin model kit of the U.S.S. Sulaco from Reshape that either was pantographed or straight molded of the master model pattern of the Halcyon kit. I wasn't impressed by that at all.

Halcyon's Class II Power Loader injection molded plastic model kit was nice and in a pretty good size but details were so-so as most of their plastic kits of spaceships and vehicles actually were. I was disappointed with that as well.

Daniel's resin model kit of the Derelict Spacecraft from 1998 also got me truly excited as it was made in the same scale as Halcyon's the Nostromo and as it was something that I always wanted and hoped for. As the original filming miniature of the Derelict Spacecraft was badly damaged in the hands of Bob Burns and as truly good reference material didn't exist I realized that Daniel had done a truly great job on his kit with what little there was. I also realized that such a complex design with complex details was and is extremely hard to turn into model kit form and that this was probably as good as it could ever get. I mean, the scale and shape could and can be spot on but all those details on the hull could at best be similar looking so I was pleased with that kit. Until I lost contact with him way back in 1999 that is...

Argo Nauts release of the 1:35 scale vinyl, resin and white metal Hunter Killer Tank also freaked me out, so much that I actually got four copies of it, as it also were a design I always wanted in model kit form. It was of the same quality as Halcyon's the Nostromo and had gotten the same model kit treatment not being too large and not being too small as well as being detailed enough.

Horizon's release of the 1:35 scale vinyl Aerial Hunter Killer also got me exited even if the design itself isn't as exiting as the Hunter Killer Tank as it was a truly nice companion to the tank allowing for the great diorama that I had planned for.

But that's it from my point of view as a model kit builder and collector. Over the years there has basically just been model kits made of spaceships and vehicles from Star Trek and Star Wars. Yes, I know that it has to do with the popularity of the subjects and commercially good for the kit producers but anyway. We rarely see movie designs like the Nostromo, Derelict Spacecraft and Hunter Killer Tank being turned into model kits in all eternity.

Therefore it's truly great to see the release of the 1:8 scale Power Loader with Ripley and the producer will probably sell a bunch even if it doesn't make him a Donald Trump.

From what I can see and from what I've been told by the producer of the kit it has details that the Halcyon kit didn't have or that were much simplified so this ought to be a great kit of a great size and hopefully as accurate and detailed as possible is.

I just hope that I can afford two of them...

*Hiya John,*

Okay, I'll keep that in mind. Your Refinery Platform kit is of great interest to me, but I'd preffer a model kit of the Gothic Spire version though, but do you have a approximate or projected price point for it yet?

I enjoy looking at your work as always. Keep the good work up my friend.

By the way... Do you got ICQ or MSN Messenger? On the topic of the Refinery Platform in its Gothic Spire stage I might have something to share and talk about. Let me now.

*Sweden - The One... And Only. As always.*


----------



## Johnnyb1 (Oct 14, 2004)

Hey Sweden, I don't have any of those IM's. You can email me at [email protected]


----------



## Sweden (Jan 19, 2000)

*The first post in now updated with details.*

*Johnnyb1*

Thank you. You'll receive a email with a little something real soon. Sorry for the long delay.

*Sweden - The One... And Only.*


----------



## bigjimslade (Oct 9, 2005)

Many years ago while visiting Los Angeles (70s), I saw an exhibit of memorabilia from the movie Alien. I believe it was at UCLA.

In any event, they had a Nostromo model. If memory serves me right, it was about 4' long. There was also a derelict model. It was about 8 inches long...quite tiny.

There may have been others. However, in the case of the derelict, you never see it clearly so maybe the filing was only 8".

They also had on display MOTHER. Up close it was quite cheezy -- plywood with lots of christmas tree lights.


----------



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

bigjimslade said:


> However, in the case of the derelict, you never see it clearly so maybe the filing was only 8".


No way
http://www.martinbowersmodelworld.com/derelict3.JPG


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I may have been a smaller model, for the far off shots. All movie usually have different scale models, for certain shot. I like how it was used in the director's cut DVD.


----------



## Atemylunch (Jan 16, 2006)

> Many years ago while visiting Los Angeles (70s), I saw an exhibit of memorabilia from the movie Alien. I believe it was at UCLA.


I saw the same dispay. About this time of year in 79/80?.



> In any event, they had a Nostromo model. If memory serves me right, it was about 4' long. There was also a derelict model. It was about 8 inches long...quite tiny.


The Space Jocky was the small piece. It was displayed with the Derelict. The Derelict was huge. The Alien was on display as well(I didn't want to look at that to long, to scary).
From what I remember the Nonstromo looked to be in the 30" range. 
There were lots of parts of the refinary scatterd all over. 



> They also had on display MOTHER. Up close it was quite cheezy -- plywood with lots of christmas tree lights.


It was the set, I don't remember the Christmas lights, the bulbs were smaller. 
Over each bulb there was a diferent sticker. I was fun reading them.
What I would give to see that show today. Anybody have any pics?

Sorry to go OT.


----------



## Sweden (Jan 19, 2000)

*bigjimslade*

Even though I live in Sweden I actually do know that there were a exhibit or exhibits in the US showing off memorabilia from A L I E N around 1979 thanks to Starlog Sci-Fi movie magazine. I don't have the issue in front of me, it's in some box with magazines from that time, and I don't remember all the details right now. Starlog wrote in that issue about a exhibit and maybe it was the same one that you talked about or maybe it was some other exhibit during that time. I remember that Starlog wrote that the Space Jockey was set on fire and got burnt up by some pyromaniac and was lost forever. I wish I could've seen that exhibit but in 1979 I was only 11 years old and a trip to the US was out of the question at that time.

The 8" Derelict Spacecraft miniature you're talking about was a small study model, I think it was made from plastecine, made by H.R. Giger made for making it easier for Peter Voysey to make the large filming miniature. The filming miniature of the Derelict Spacecraft was quite huge meassuring 10' or 3.05 meters accross and I think it had a weight of a ton. Just check that link in chiangkaishecky's post above and while at it check out the other pictures of it on Martin Bower's website.

*chiangkaishecky*

That's right. It was a "huge" filming miniature.

*Lloyd Collins*

As far as I know only one filming miniature of the Derelict Spacecraft was used in filming A L I E N and that's the one on Martin Bower's website. A full sized set of the entrance to it was also built. The 8" model that bigjimslade is talking about is that study model I mentioned above.

*Atemylunch*

A study model of the Space Jockey was also built so that's probably the one that were on display way back then. Yeah, the Derelict Spacecraft was huge. That 4' or 30" Nostromo was probably the smaller miniature that was attached to the huge Refinery Platform miniature. The Refinery Platform parts scattered all over? Interesting. Tell us more if you remember.

Pictures of these props are quite rare it seems. Prop collector Bob Burns got a whole lot of these props in the early 1980's. Amongst other props he got the original filming miniatures of the Derelict Spacecraft, the large Nostromo and the Refinery Platform with the smaller Nostromo. But these miniatures met a fate that wasn't so nice and that's like a knife in the heart.

In case you or anyone else doesn't know here's a short run down of it...

The Derelict Spacecraft was dropped by the forklift when unloading all the goodies at Bob Burns place. The hammerhead arm broke off and that's the reason to why we see it like that in A L I E N S. It ended up under a tarp in Bob Burns back yard as he couldn't fit it through the door to his house. Exposed to the elements it got damaged. It was used in A L I E N S after a restoration. It then ended up in the back yard once again and was seriously damaged. Bob Burns later gave it away to some other prop collector. It was sold in a auction a couple of years ago for $47.200.00. It was in a seriously damaged condition. Status unknown today.

The large Nostromo miniature met exactly the same fate in Bob Burns back yard. It's now in the posession of the KNB EFX Group who's restoring it. Who owns it is unknown.

The huge Refinery Platform miniature also met that horrible fate in Bob Burns back yard. A couple of years ago one of the towers was sold for $10.000.00 in a auction. The smaller Nostromo that were attached to it is still in the posession of Bob Burns. However, the fate of the huge Refinery Platform isn't really confirmed and when you say that you saw it in parts in the late 1970's or early 1980's one wonder about its exact fate.

The condition from 20th Century Fox to Bob Burns for getting these miniatures and props was that he couldn't sell them to anyone. I guess that it's part of the reason as well as not having room for the above three miniatures that made Bob Burns leaving them out in the back yard to get so damaged.

This has been talked about in more detail over at the Starship Modeler forums.

Not at all. I don't consider it OT. I consider it as a part of the subject in this thread.

*Sweden - The One... And Only.*


----------



## bigjimslade (Oct 9, 2005)

Atemylunch said:


> I saw the same dispay. About this time of year in 79/80?.


Must have been 79. In 80 I spent most of the summer camping in the woods in a green tent and an M-16 rifle. 

It was definitely the summer.


----------



## Sweden (Jan 19, 2000)

*Re: Derelict Spacecraft from Alien: Potential re-release R.I.P.*

*This project is now dead and buried, may it rest in peace, and I'm no longer involved in it in any way at all*

I inform everyone that this project is dead and buried at least when it comes to my involvement and I seriously doubt that Daniel Van Der Fransen will continue with it.

As Battlestar Galactica, Star Trek and Star Wars totally seem to dominate the American model kit community and as Gerry Anderson's stuff and Doctor Who totally seem to dominate the UK model kit community etc I saw the chance of something new (actually old) and very different being released as a model kit.

But it didn't work out.

Most people seem to have been put off by the price, even though there's just as expensive resin model kits out on the market, but I guess that another reason is that the subject wasn't attractive enough. Another issue that might have put people off is that I put Daniel Van Der Fransen in the shadows but all that would've been revealed to the public. I did this mainly because the kit was unlicensed and to avoid Daniel getting into any sort of trouble with the powers to be.

Anyway, Daniel Van der Fransen can be found on "e B a y" under his nick name "hiluxracer" and his store "Hiluxracers Collectable Toys" where he has his 1:8 scale resin "New Born Alien" model kit from Alien - Resurrection for sale.

I'm no longer involved in this project and it can be considered dead and buried which is truly sad as the "Derelict Spacecraft" was a great kit...

*Sweden - The One... And Only.*


----------



## cobywan (Oct 27, 2001)

Then he should just sell what he has to someone who will cast the thing. I'm sure Federation Models would buy his original.


----------

